# Interested In Taking JKD



## Shinobi Teikiatsu (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, I've been practicing budo taijutsu for a while and recently started watching some JKD and Jun Fan videos and I noticed that the styles are incredibly similar, that said, I want to know if there are any good instructors in Austin, Texas.

I saw an ad for an instructor near my bookstore, but it seemed shady so I wasn't sure. Do you guys know of any instructors?


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 18, 2009)

From the Insanto Website...Jeet Kune Do 



> *Texas*
> 
> *Tactical Systems Network, LLC.* - A Tactical Approach to Extraordinary Circumstance
> Contact: Dwight Wilson
> ...



From Larry Hartsel site:



> *TEXAS*
> *Wu Hsin  				Kuen Academy of Martial Arts*
> Chief Instructor:  Jon Rister Contact:​ Jon Rister​ Website:​ www.wuhsinkuen.com​ Phone:​ (972) 768-2721​ Address:​ 1119 Luke #113
> Irving, TX. 75061​ Email:​   							jonrister@ristermartialarts.com , 							instructor@streetsurvival.us​



You can also try Google maps and Yahoo! Local.


----------



## Emptyhand (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is an OLD, OLD, OLD post regarding some training in JKD in Austin (also use the MartialTalk.com search function):

atxbadboy 
                          Member

                Join Date: Jun 2005
                 Location: Austin,TX
                                                       Posts: 4                 
                 Rep Power: 0
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Austin,TX Jeet Kune Do Training Group....* 
                                                              I would like to welcome those who might have interest in training in various systems of self defense and along the lines learning JKD to contact Austins one and only JKD Training Group.

Anyone with any interest or going to be in the Austin area simply PM Rob Kastner through this website or email me at : robster512@yahoo.com


----------

